# Help sense Herakles coils!!



## Scouse45 (25/8/16)

Does anyone know where I can get sense Herakles coils? I was given one for free and it's really decent for now and then but can't find coils anywhere??! My only option is to resort to using Atlantis coils... Please help


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa (25/8/16)

Check with Lim from Dragon Vapes. I got mine from him.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scouse45 (25/8/16)

Thanks bud legend!!


----------



## Scouse45 (25/8/16)

Where is dragon vapes how do I find them


----------



## Marius Combrink (25/8/16)

Scouse45 said:


> Where is dragon vapes how do I find them


http://dragonvape.thisistap.com/

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Scouse45 (25/8/16)

@OnePowerfulCorsa r those Herakles V1 coils or Herakles plus?? I need the first edition Herakles coils


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa (25/8/16)

Bud the Herakles Plus. I haven't a clue about the v1, sorry man.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scouse45 (25/8/16)

Thanks bud ya I got Herakles plus coils. Shot


----------



## Blu_Marlin (25/8/16)

Hi @Scouse45 the V1 is definitely one of the better tanks that I`ve tried. If you really want the original coils then your best bet would be ordering from Fastech and wait it out. I`ve not seen any vendors carry these coils locally. I`ve attached a list of coils that work with the Herakles V1. I have not tried all the different coils on the list so I cant be 100% certain.

Depending on what type/material/ohm coil you are looking for, your best bet, locally, would be the Eleaf Ijust/Melo coils. I`ve used those successfully. Theoretically you can also use the Vaporesso CCell but only the one that looks like this:
CCell that would probably work: (for the life of me I cant seem to find a picture of the coil, but its not the one with the three wick holes that are bunched together but rather single wick holes around the coil)

Fastech: https://www.fasttech.com/category/3007/coil-heads?f=Nz1TZW5zZV5IZXJha2xlcw&sort=r&

Vape King Eleaf (2 options available) : http://www.vapeking.co.za/eleaf-ijust-2-coils-5-pack.html
Various other vendors also stock these.

Oh and by the way GG Man U

*Edit Found a picture of the CCell`s. These are the CCell`s I am referring to. If you can get them.


----------



## Scouse45 (25/8/16)

Thanks so much bud much appreciated from a Manc haha! Ill take ur advice and try the ijust coils


----------



## Lim (30/8/16)

I think I have some herakles coils (not plus)

will let you know tmr.


----------



## Scouse45 (30/8/16)

Thanks a lot let me know u can pm if possible


----------

